# Ten signs your dog may be spoiled



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am guilty of at least half 
Ten Signs Your Dog May be Spoiled


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

oh good i though I would have a lot but i only have 2 or 3 on the list hahahaha


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought I'd get them all but I only got 4  haha.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

both my girls have 6 from the list! oh dear lol x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm guilty of 7, if you switch the tea out to coffee...:roll:

Any unattended cup of coffee belongs to Gracie!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Credit cards in the mail..hehe that was funny.

I only am guilty of one. More than one outfit. They each have their harness and a coat, but they are little and get cold in the snow!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

...and REALLY spoiled dogs eat BETTER than their owners!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

"If you say Sit and your dog backs up to sit on carpet" That describered Audrey all too well. I don't even bother to say sit if there isn't carpet around! And does she has more clothing than 1 item, she has her own 3 drawer dresser-better wardrobe than me. But Audrey isn't spoiled... no no not at all


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh and my dogs eat raw and I'm vegetarian but they eat more expensive than I do!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

# 5 is funny. i used to like alot of room when i slept, well i still do, but Tootsie is always snuggled so close to me at night. there's plenty of room for her at the bottom of the bed or on the other side , but she doesnt let me have any room at all. lol


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I only have 2 or 3


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ha ha I dont need a list to know Bella is spoiled. We went to bed tonight cause she asked us too!!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:6 out of 10.very guilty hahah.my pups tell me when to go to sleep too-they sit in their spot(each has a preference)on the bed n look expectantly


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

6! I think chloe is well on the way to spoiled dog land!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok I'm technically just 2!! 3 possibly if you count the bed one, but reality is only Kahlua gets bed privileges and she doesn't take up any room LOL.

Gosh now I feel neglectful LOL


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

3 for us! Thought it would be worse. I always say if you're gonna have a pet, it should be spoiled. Not BAD, just spoiled ;-)


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Guilty of 4 and 6. Sorry Cesar Millan, I do dress my baby up... don't tell anyone, okay? (LOL)


----------



## zax_lara (Oct 9, 2011)

yes, we are guilty of #4.. lol~ can't help dressing her up to keep her warm


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My dogs are not spoiled, I'm just well trained! :coolwink:


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

I've only had my baby for a week and a half and I'm guilty of half of that list, lol. I guess little Maia is spoiled, but oh well.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well let's see: guilty of 7 here> (tea/coffee doesn't matter so they can never be left unattended
and this one:
You say sit and the dog backs over to a carpeted area and then sits (yep, mine does). Why would they do that? ...When we tell them to sit or lay down they run up their doggy steps and lay on the couch.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hahhah, I thought everyone took their dogs for a ride just to give their dogs a ride! I do. They get so excited when I get my keys! My bed is their bed and I love it. I refuse to dress my boys in clothes...........


----------



## Bean's Mum (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm only guilty of 1 or 2 things on the list but there is no doubt that Bean is spoilt, my daughter has even started complaining that I treat Bean better than her lol.
My Christmas present this year was a new car (a total surprise) and I did take Bean for a drive around the block just so he could go in Mummy's new car.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

4/10 for both my girls, assuming FB pages count as websites!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL! thats really funny


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL! Minnie is definitely spoiled!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Scored a 6, oh no! Lol


----------

